# New ZT offerings



## knivesandguns (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you guys seen these? I haven't been this eager to pick up some new blades since the Volt came out.


----------



## glockboy (Jun 3, 2011)

When these knives going sell?


----------



## knivesandguns (Jun 3, 2011)

glockboy said:


> When these knives going sell?


 
They will be featured at blade, probably being made towards the end of this year.

Here's the specs flyer:


----------



## archimedes (Jun 3, 2011)

Any idea on price ???


----------



## knivesandguns (Jun 3, 2011)

archimedes said:


> Any idea on price ???


 
No clue. The Hinderer will probably be priced somewhere around the ZT 0300 MAP pricing, but that's just a random guestimate.


----------



## knivesandguns (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like the 0777 will be a limited run. Blade will determine how many. The Hinderer will be a standard run.


----------



## JCK (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm looking forward to the hinderer ZT. I just hope I am able to get one in Australia.


----------



## Meganoggin (Jun 7, 2011)

I have to say that the ZT Hinderer flipper looks fantastic, I hope it does make it as a production model and not just an unobtanium sprint run.


----------



## knivesandguns (Jun 7, 2011)

It'll be production! 

IT'S HERE! Look what KershawKnivesMike (youtube) posted! It's also on the facebook pages! 

" Hinderer Flipper action. (For best results, switch to 1080P and view it full screen): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S90NafCBiAo "

That action is SICK.


----------



## Meganoggin (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting that YouTube link. I love everything about this knife, the tan scale, the gunner grip texturing and the low ride clip, oh and the flipper action. 

It's like ZT and Mr Hinderer made me my perfect custom knife!

Incidentally, it will please me no end to support Rick, he is a genuine professional and really enthusiastic about knives and really nice as well. Where do I send my money?


----------



## knivesandguns (Jun 7, 2011)

Meganoggin said:


> Thanks for posting that YouTube link. I love everything about this knife, the tan scale, the gunner grip texturing and the low ride clip, oh and the flipper action.
> 
> It's like ZT and Mr Hinderer made me my perfect custom knife!
> 
> Incidentally, it will please me no end to support Rick, he is a genuine professional and really enthusiastic about knives and really nice as well. Where do I send my money?


 
Wait until winter for them to come out. That's what the facebook page said.


----------



## knivesandguns (Jun 7, 2011)

OMG I WANT.

Kershaw is kicking these videos out faster than my eyes can handle!

From the facebook page:

ZT 0777 Flipper action: (For best results, switch to 1080P and view it full screen): 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOKm7s9bLGw


----------



## sledhead (Jun 8, 2011)

Great find - these look fantastic. Flipper is perfect!

Looks like this may have IKBS for that great flipping action.


----------



## knivesandguns (Jun 8, 2011)

sledhead said:


> Great find - these look fantastic. Flipper is perfect!
> 
> Looks like this may have IKBS for that great flipping action.


 
They do have ball bearing washers. They're called KVT (Kinetic velocity technology) bearing washers.


----------



## dano (Jun 10, 2011)

knivesandguns said:


> They do have ball bearing washers. They're called KVT (Kinetic velocity technology) bearing washers.


 
The KVT seems to use a cage for the bearings (looks a lot like the bearings used in R/C car tranny/differentials--why'd it take 30+ years to make it into a knife?) while the IKBS uses a channel in the frame to hold the bearings.


----------



## knivesandguns (Jun 12, 2011)

:twothumbs

From FB:

"The time for waiting is gone.

With great excitement, we're honored to announce the following awards bestowed to KAI-USA at BLADE this year!!!

Kitchen Knife of the Year: The Shun Fuji

Collaboration of the Year: The Zero Tolerance/Hinderer 056X

Overall Knife of the Year: The Zero Tolerance 0777"


----------



## knivesandguns (Jun 13, 2011)

From the FB, ZT has a Flickr! Here are some specs:











Here's the Flickr account: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## mag1 (Jun 27, 2011)

The ZT 0777 is really nice. Messed with it at the bladeshow. Definitely going to pick one up in the fall. There are alot of pre-orders on the forums and sites.
You really have to check it out, just an awesome blade.


----------



## srtbrazil (Jul 5, 2011)

Loved the 0777.


----------



## knivesandguns (Jul 18, 2011)

UPDATE! 

From the facebook page:

Zero Tolerance Knives-KAI USA Ltd.
It has been said that his nose can tell the difference between S30V and 154CM and that his tools are all made out of ZDP-189 and Titanium...

This one is definitely worth cranking up the volume for in the first 45 seconds, and set the video to 1080P!


----------

